# Invitation round for Computer network professionals (2631)



## ammarsohail (Dec 3, 2014)

Dear All,
Good day, I want to apply for Australian skilled immigration and I want to apply under the code 2631 (Computer network professionals). Can anyone tell me that after how much time they call for invitation round for this code? for software engineer, they call it every 15 days.

Secondly, If I have 60 points, then how long it will take roughly to get me invitation letter after submitting my EOI?

I will be grateful.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

invitation normally happens on every 2nd and 4th monday of every month...for all occupations together, not alone software engineers...
SkillSelect
check invitation rounds tab in the above link..good luck


----------



## ammarsohail (Dec 3, 2014)

@king
Thank you very much dear for your reply.
Its really helpul.
Cheers.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

no probs mate...hope u get invited soon


----------



## naveenb.85 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi did you get the invite. If yes how long it took after eoi


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Normally you get the invite straightaway during the next invitation round.
Thats what happened for me in november with 65 points


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah, 65 pointers get direct invite mostly the next round itself..
it there is a queue, then 60 pointers may have to wait for 2-3 rounds..


----------



## naveenb.85 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All,

How long does it take to get an invite after EOI. I am a 60 pointer..


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I think computer network and systems engineer will get it at the next invitation round. Max until the second invitation round after submitting EOI


----------



## naveenb.85 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mmmm okay. Just hoping for the best. I have launched my EOI with 60 points and I submitted the EOI on 13th Jan. Not sure when i would receive the invite yet. But, looking at the occupation ceiling, looks like there are more applications nowadays..


----------



## ahmee (Feb 27, 2015)

*Ahmee*

Hi 

Did you get your invitation yet? I have applied on 24 Feb with 60 points.

Cheers


----------

